# JOBS in Murcia area



## covfan71 (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi all,

i am still searching for my new Spanish home and before i come over again to view i wondered if anyone lived in Murcia and if so can you recommend an area where i would have a good opportunity to find work. Ideally we would love to live about 10km outside of a big town / holiday area on a nice quiet urbanisation. Mazarron / Cartegena have cropped up a lot.


----------

